# always knew toshiro was a furry



## Nocturn (Jan 11, 2011)

toshiro hitsugaya inthe latest ep of bleach is a werewolf pup adorable beyond all reason same for when he goes into bankai


this is bleach ep 304



he likes to fetch and shake


----------



## LupineLove (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow, you still follow bleach? I got tired of the redundancy of the storylines after season one. You sir, are a trooper.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2011)

LupineLove said:


> Wow, you still follow bleach? I got tired of the redundancy of the storylines after season one. You sir, are a trooper.


 
agreed, after so many fillers and junk, i just dropped out of it. i tend to stick to the animes that range from 26-54, those seem to have just enough episodes to get you in, build up suspense, and then end just in time


----------



## Willow (Jan 11, 2011)

Nocturn said:


> this is bleach ep 304


 HOLY SHIT!?...People still watch Bleach?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 11, 2011)

lol @ otaku


----------



## Mentova (Jan 11, 2011)

Also I would like to add that just because some dude included werewolves in their anime, that doesn't make them a furry.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Also I would like to add that just because some dude included werewolves in their anime, that doesn't make them a furry.


 
at least it's not twilight vampires >,<


----------



## Aden (Jan 11, 2011)

Nocturn said:


> toshiro hitsugaya inthe latest ep of bleach is a werewolf pup adorable beyond all reason same for when he goes into bankai


 
Can someone explain? I'm trying to make sense of the words but they're just not giving me anything, as if it was all in French.


----------



## Oovie (Jan 11, 2011)

Anime... Need more Batman: The Animated Series type cartoons, never did like Anime.


----------



## Kilter (Jan 11, 2011)

I forgot Bleach was even still around :\


----------



## Mentova (Jan 11, 2011)

Aden said:


> Can someone explain? I'm trying to make sense of the words but they're just not giving me anything, as if it was all in French.


 


Nocturn said:


> Toshiro Hitsugaya (the guy's name I think?) added a  werewolf pup that is adorable beyond all reason in the latest episode of Bleach. There is also one when he goes into  bankai (No clue what that is.).
> 
> 
> This is in episode number 304



This was the best I could do. I tried...


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2011)

Aden said:


> Can someone explain? I'm trying to make sense of the words but they're just not giving me anything, as if it was all in French.


 
japan guy in an anime that won't die is a baby werewolf who is SOOOO KYEWT! and it's the same when he trims his bonsai trees... or something like that

EDIT: okay bankai is like the next 'level' of their magical swords, or something along that line


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm sure the OP finds all this very exciting.

Bless his little cotton socks.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 11, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> agreed, after so many fillers and junk, i just dropped out of it. i tend to stick to the animes that range from 26-54, those seem to have just enough episodes to get you in, build up suspense, and then end just in time


 just wait for bleach to do the same thing as Dragonball z...they vomited it back out as DBZ: Kai, without all the gay fillers


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> just wait for bleach to do the same thing as Dragonball z...they vomited it back out as DBZ: Kai, without all the gay fillers


 
that was probably the best move they ever made lol


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 11, 2011)

Oovie said:


> Anime... Need more Batman: The Animated Series type cartoons, never did like Anime.


 I loved that show :3
I got sick and tired of anime and left the fandom all together.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 11, 2011)

All furry characters are anthro-animal.
Not all anthro-animals are furry.
Glad we had this talk.


----------



## Deo (Jan 11, 2011)

Nocturn said:


> toshiro hitsugaya


He's not a furry. You're not a furry unless you say you're a furry.

GOD DAMMIT FURRIESSTOP TRING TO CLAIM THE SMALL THINGS IN REGULAR CULTURE (dogs, and now fucking Bleach) AS FURRY, AND OH LOOK FURRIES ARE IN THIS POPULARLY SYNDICATED GARBAGE FURRIES MUST NOT BE THE SICKFUCKS EVERYONE THINKS THEY ARE. WRONG.

EDIT:
THIS WAS THE NICE THING OF SAYING WHAT I JUST SAID FOR PEOPLE WHO NEED TO HEAR THINGS TWICE TO UNDERSTAND THEM.


Trpdwarf said:


> All furry characters are anthro-animal.
> Not all anthro-animals are furry.
> Glad we had this talk.


----------



## Deo (Jan 11, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I'm sure the OP finds all this very exciting.
> 
> Bless his little cotton socks.



I choked on my drink. WHY ARE YOU SO FUNNY?


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 11, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> All furry characters are anthro-animal.
> Not all anthro-animals are furry.
> Glad we had this talk.


 gonna quote this in my sig, for all eternity :V


----------



## Nocturn (Jan 11, 2011)

it was basically toshiro in a wolf fursuit


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 11, 2011)

Gosh. You should post some pictures, this sounds terribly exciting.


----------



## Willow (Jan 11, 2011)

Nocturn said:


> it was basically toshiro in a wolf fursuit


 Please stop it. Just please stop trying to convince us Toshiro's a furry. You're just going to embarrass yourself..well, embarrass yourself more.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> gonna quote this in my sig, for all eternity :V


 
copypasta!


----------



## Deo (Jan 11, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> copypasta!



What? No it's not.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> What? No it's not.


 
no, i was paraphrasing for "dammit, i was going to do that too, so i guess i'll copypasta and join in the worshippers of the mighty quote"

or "ditto!"


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 11, 2011)

kitsune how many geocities websites did you have to go through before you found the perfect animated gif for your avatar?


----------



## Deo (Jan 11, 2011)

I looked it up. This episode is a fucking HALLOWEEN THEMED EPISODE. It's not a caracter in a "fursuit" as OP has said, it's characters in typical Halloween costumes. FUCK YOU OP FOR NOT SEEING THE GODDAMN OBVIOUS AND BEING ALL KAWAIIDESUFURRRRRRRIES!!!!!!


----------



## Aden (Jan 11, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> kitsune how many geocities websites did you have to go through before you found the perfect animated gif for your avatar?


 
http://blingee.com/


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 11, 2011)

Aden said:


> http://blingee.com/


 
...

There is no god.

This should be posted in the religion megathread.

DISCUSSION ENDED.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 11, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> copypasta!


 ....
I think this fur even know what a copypasta is...


----------



## Aden (Jan 11, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> ...
> 
> There is no god.
> 
> ...


 
I can't believe you didn't know about Blingee. That shit's at _least_ at Trololo-level notoriety.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> ....
> I think this fur even know what a copypasta is...


 
unfortunately i have ventured into a place known as /b/ too many times...


----------



## xcliber (Jan 11, 2011)

I still smiled every time Toshiro came into the picture, especially his Bankai form. As a Furry, I enjoyed it whether it was intended to be furry or not.

*Point:* Who cares whether or not it's Furry?


----------



## Aden (Jan 11, 2011)

xcliber said:


> *Point:* Who cares whether or not it's Furry?


 
OP.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2011)

Aden said:


> OP.


 
then we came in and kind of raped the thread


----------



## Aden (Jan 11, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> then we came in and kind of raped the thread


 
Eh, it's on topic. Just keep avoiding the blatant insult shitposts and we're all good.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 11, 2011)

To be fair, he WAS adorable. :3

I want one.


----------



## Nocturn (Jan 11, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Gosh. You should post some pictures, this sounds terribly exciting.


 just watch the ep


----------



## Aden (Jan 11, 2011)

Nocturn said:


> just watch the ep


 
How? I don't have a TV. Is it streaming somewhere? _Surely_ you wouldn't be advocating the use of illegal downloading?


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 11, 2011)

Doesn't Bleach have a wiki?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Aden said:


> How? I don't have a TV. Is it streaming somewhere? _Surely_ you wouldn't be advocating the use of illegal downloading?


 It's not downloading, you're just watching it someplace that is hosting it illegally :V



Stratadrake said:


> Doesn't Bleach have a wiki?


  Everything has a wiki.


----------



## Willow (Jan 11, 2011)

Nocturn said:


> just watch the ep


 How about you just post a clip or something. I'm not a fan of watching full shows online.

Edit: And on an unrelated note because I just remembered this, apparently Bleach is ending soon.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 11, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Everything has a wiki.


Found it.  Plot and/or ending details may follow:

> http://bleach.wikia.com/wiki/Gaiden_Again!_This_Time's_Enemy_Is_A_Monster?

In short:  It was All Just A Dream.

Blam!


----------



## xcliber (Jan 11, 2011)

Aden said:


> How? I don't have a TV. Is it streaming somewhere? _Surely_ you wouldn't be advocating the use of illegal downloading?


 


Jashwa said:


> It's not downloading, you're just watching it someplace that is hosting it illegally :V
> 
> 
> Everything has a wiki.


Actually:
http://www.crunchyroll.com/bleach
Legally streamed it in HD.

The episode won't be available to watch for free until next week.

Edit:
Yes, I pay for this crap.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 11, 2011)

Toshiro is too big a stick in the mud to do anything related to fun


----------



## Taralack (Jan 12, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> then we came in and kind of raped the thread


*applaud*



Stratadrake said:


> Found it.  Plot and/or ending details may follow:
> 
> > http://bleach.wikia.com/wiki/Gaiden_Again!_This_Time's_Enemy_Is_A_Monster?


 
tl;dr

in that article: otaku who actually give a shit to "summarize" the episode in 100 words or more

also OP: go back to your basement.


----------



## Nocturn (Jan 12, 2011)

Willow said:


> How about you just post a clip or something. I'm not a fan of watching full shows online.
> 
> Edit: And on an unrelated note because I just remembered this, apparently Bleach is ending soon.


 

as the manga shows after the whole huge battle is over everything starts up with a new main story continuing about a year and a half later still with ichigo

but since the manga is just starting on that we wont see it till this big battle ends and 3 more filler arcs pass


----------



## Taralack (Jan 12, 2011)

Nocturn said:


> as the manga shows after the whole huge battle is over everything starts up with a new main story continuing about a year and a half later still with ichigo


 
gtfo

he should just end it already, but I suppose you can't blame him for milking it for all it's worth


----------



## Nocturn (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jx1tSC9TtgQ


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gWLdnnckS0&feature=related for bankai


----------



## Bayou (Jan 12, 2011)

How incredibly hilarious. Toshiro[whatever his last name is]...a furry. HA


----------



## Taralack (Jan 12, 2011)

Nocturn said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jx1tSC9TtgQ
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gWLdnnckS0&feature=related for bankai


 
Yeah I would say more kemono than actual furry :\

But damn every time I hear him I just think of Edward Elric. (they share the same VA) Man that outfit... such shota bait. x:


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 15, 2011)

The animators must've had a lot of fun drawing this one.  Blam!

But really, when you think about it it does make a strange kind of sense that if Toshiro's dressed up as a werewolf, his bankai might be wolf-themed instead of dragon-themed.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 15, 2011)

Concerning the ending to the episode, I actually had to look online to see what makes Kumamora so goddamn special besides being anthro, but it was funny.


----------

